# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης Δορυφορικός] Προβλημα με Edision Argus Mini / 2in1

## aser

Των δεκτη των εχω αρκετα χρονια, πριν ομως 1 χρονο και κατι επεσε εδω κοντα κεραυνος με αποτελεσμα να μην ανταποκρινεται σε τιποτα, το αφησα στην ακρη για καποιο διαστημα γιατι δουλευα τοτε και δεν ειχα χρονο να το κοιταξω, τελικα οταν βρηκα χρονο ο δεκτης δουλευε χωρις προβληματα δηλ το εβαλα στην πριζα να δω τι θα κανει και αυτος αναψε κανονικα, τωρα ομως στο ξαφνικα αρχισε παλι κατι παραξενα κολπα ποτε αναβει ποτε οχι, ποτε εχει σημα απο το πιατο ποτε οχι. Κοιταξα τροφοδοτικο και αλλαξα ολους τους πυκνοτες και αρχισε να δουλευει κανονικα, ξαφνικα ομως εχει απο προχθες που κανει οτι και πριν ποτε αναβει και ποτε κανει οτι δεν λαμβανει σημα απο το πιατο, εχω τσεκαρει τα lnb με αλλον δεκτη και ειναι οκ. 

Τι αλλο να κοιταξω η τασης στο τροφοδοτικο φαινονται οκ.

----------


## aser

Κανεις...

----------


## klik

Σταύρο, βάλε καμιά φωτογραφία από την πλακέτα.
Καλό μήνα.

----------


## aser

Κlik αν θες και απο κατω πες, ειναι και αλλη 1 αλλα δεν μου επιτρεπει το συστημα να ανεβει μηπως φταιει που ειναι περιπου 1mb;

----------


## klik

Από κάτω δεν θα χρειαστεί να βάλεις φωτογραφίες (εκτός αν βλέπεις υπερθερμάνσεις ή άλλα προβλήματα). 
 Είπες ότι άλλαξες όλους τους πυκνωτές, εννοείς και τον πράσινο (υψηλής τάσης) και τους μικρούς ηλεκτρολυτικούς κοντά στην είσοδο του τροφοδοτικού;

Θα υποψιαζόμουν τους C1,C8,C23 αλλά και η αντίσταση R5 φαίνεται ταλαιπωρημένη.

 Από εκεί και πέρα είναι εύκολο να αποκλίσεις το τροφοδοτικό σαν αιτία του προβλήματος, αν δώσεις την τάση ελέγχου (5V ή 3,3V και την γείωση φυσικά) από άλλο τροφοδοτικό (αφού απομονώσεις την γραμμή αυτή από την καλωδιοταινία). 
Αν η βλάβη είναι λοιπόν στο τροφοδοτικό, θα πρέπει με τον τρόπο αυτό να σταματήσει τουλάχιστο το πρόβλημα του πότε να ανάβει και πότε όχι.
 Προσοχή, αν έχει ξεχωριστά 5V stand by, θα πρέπει να δώσεις και αυτή την τάση από το άλλο τροφοδοτικό.

Αν το πρόβλημα δεν είναι από το τροφοδοτικό, αλλά από την πλακέτα του αποκωδικοποιητή, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, φταίνε οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές εκεί (κοντά στον μΕ ή στα επιμέρους τροφοδοτικά που δίνουν την τάση Vcore (1,8 έως 3,3V).

----------

aser (07-06-15)

----------


## aser

> Είπες ότι άλλαξες όλους τους πυκνωτές, εννοείς και τον πράσινο (υψηλής  τάσης) και τους μικρούς ηλεκτρολυτικούς κοντά στην είσοδο του  τροφοδοτικού;


Ναι και αυτους, γενικα οπου υπηρχε πυκνωτης  στο τροφοδοτικο μπηκε νεος εκτος απο την πλακετα του αποκωδικοποιητη σε  αυτη δεν ακουμπησα τιποτα μεχρι να δω αν ειναι θεμα τροφοδοσιας.

Και μια φωτο γενικη.

----------


## aser

Λοιπον τα νεοτερα απο το μετωπο, ακολουθησα την συμβουλη σου για τους πυκνωτες στην πλακετα του αποκωδικοποιητη δεν τους ειχα ολους τους πυκνωτες και αλλαξα μονο των εναν που ειχα αποθεμα, αποτελεσμα ο δεκτης να ξανα παρει μπρος.

Τωρα των ζοριζω επιτηδες με σκοπο να δω αν θα ξανα κολληση, για την ωρα ολα καλα....

υγ: Επιτελους θα δω και των αγωνα μπασκετ σημερα απο το τουρκικο καναλι.

Σε ευχαριστω φιλε klik

----------

